# 99 Altima key won't open doors or trunk



## Accipiter (Jun 5, 2008)

Hello,

I'm hoping that some you experienced Altima people may know what's going with my daughter's car. She called me yesterday and said that she was shopping at Target and when she came out her key wouldn't open either front door or the trunk. She bought the car last summer and it didn't come with a key FOB. She called AAA and they opened the car but the alarm went off and they couldn't turn it off, so they discontented the battery. I live 30 miles away and was in the middle of fixing a leaky pipe at home and wasn't able to take out my "magic wand" and fix her problem - 20 year old kids can be a real pain sometimes! so, anyway, this morning I'm going to take a look at it and see if there's anything obvious. Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Paul


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There's something called a "smart entrance control unit" that could be defective or the fuse for it could be blown. The unit is located under the dash on the driver's side; check the harness connectors.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

stupid question, was she using the correct key? was she trying to open the correct car? (they made more than one of her color/model etc) if the key is worn, try turning it over. locking/unlocking the door with the key will dis-arm the alrm (but you knew that) did you get it home? is it the key? might also check into getting a remote for it


----------

